# Who makes this knife?



## bgalindo448 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello, I got this knife as a gift from an executive chef I used to work for, and was wondering who the maker is? He told me years ago, and I have since forgot... Anyways I am looking to sell it and would like some background knowledge about it. Thanks!


----------



## bgalindo448 (Feb 25, 2015)

I dunno how to post a picture, but I can email or text a couple images... It's got some Japanese characters that I cannot find anywhere


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 2, 2015)

You need to find a web host then put the link in-between the



like:


----------

